# Shopping for a canister filter...



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a 60 gallon Mbuna tank with 14 cichlids, about 3-4 inches each in size. I currently have a Whisper EX70 HOB filter system, and I am looking to add a canister filter.

I like what I have read about the Classic Eheim filters. Would it be better to go with the 2215 or 2217? The 2215 says it is suitable for up to 93 gallons (164 gph), and the 2217 says it is suitable for up to 160 gallons (264 gph). I'm thinking that I may want to upgrade to a larger aquarium in a few years so maybe the 2217 would be wise, but I don't want to throw away money on a mammoth filter if it is unnecessary. Any advice?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't use any of those filters, but over filtering is never a bad thing. Certain creatures may have trouble with current, but other than that, you can't go wrong. My turn over is 12.7 times per hour. And of course multiple bio filter media is good insurance too.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Take a look at the rena filstar series of canisters (xp1, xp2, xp3, xp4). I own two of these and one eheim classic and hands down rather have the rena.

I like the media compartments better, the layout is better, it automatically disconnects the outlet and inlet when you open the top, it flows really well even when it hasnt been cleaned.

The eheim is more of a pain in the butt all the way around.


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

I luv the Eheim i have 2 on my 72 bow front tank a 2217 and 2215 they are the Lexus of filters . I haven't had any problems out of them yet .


----------



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. Pnut - you said you had both the 2215 and 2217 on your tank. Is there a particular reason you have both? Would you recommend I get the 2217 over the 2215? Thanks.


----------



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

GaFishMan1181 - Can you give me more details about liking the media compartments and layout better? I am totally new to the world of canister filters.


----------



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

One more thing - how much should I expect to spend on replacing media?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Media doesnt really need to be replaced as long as it isn't falling apart. Most canisters use ceramics or the like to so they really dont fall apart. They could get plugged with junk I suppose but as long as your water parameters are good you should have no need to replace it and it will take years for it be rendered bad, especially you fill a tray or two with them.

I own an Eheim Pro 3 2075 and the Fluval 405. Used to have a cascade but like the two I have currently better since they are both quieter and have less bypass it seems.

http://www.petmountain.com/product/cani ... -feet.html

in the picture you can see the 4 trays stacked up in the canister. You can remove each one and put whatever media in the you want and also what ever order you want them in. Make for endless possibilities. Most seem to use a layer or two of mechanical and the rest Bio media. I also use this and it works great.

Hope this helps ya.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Chiclet said:


> GaFishMan1181 - Can you give me more details about liking the media compartments and layout better? I am totally new to the world of canister filters.


I like how the rena has seperate compartments (3 in the xp3, 2 in the xp2...etc) so if i need to the bio media I dont have to disturb the media in the other compartments to get to it. Everything is square which is easier to cut media for.

On the eheim if i wanted to replace the coarse pad at the bottom I would have to take out all of the other media from the single compartment. It is more of a headache to do than on the rena.

If i want to take my eheim canister to the tub I have to close off four valves then unscrew the connectors apart from each other and lift the lid. Do my thing and then lid back on, hook disconnects, and turn on valves.

If i want to take the rena to the tub I just open the one valve on top and then take the lid off. Do my thing, bring back, lid on, & close valve.

Obviously it isnt that much slower to take the eheim to the tub but if we are comparing them i rather just do one handle then all of the valves for the eheim.


----------



## Hercules Rockefeller (Jul 18, 2011)

THe Eheim canisters aren't very good imo. They're underpowered and too expensive for what they are. There's no way a 2217 is going to keep a 60g tank clean considering It can barely handle my 29g tank. I'm amazed at the number of people recommending these truly awfull canisters. You'll be much better off with an aquatop/sun sun canister from ebay or amazon for alot less money. Atleast do yourself a favor and check them out before you throw your money away on an eheim. The Rena's are also better and much more affordable than the Eheims.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Different opinion, here. I use 2217's on three different 75's and find them to be great filters. They are considered by many to be the top brand. For the media tray question, it can be a hassle to pick loose media out of a compartment. That is why I put mine in a bag. I just lift out the bag and rinse it with the media in it. It only needs to be done about every six months. At this point I would also suggest you look at the Ehiem 2075. The EU requires much better electrical efficentcy and you will find the 2075 uses 16w, rather than the 56w which a Marineland uses. Less electricity used and that means less unneeded heat in the tank. Ask around some at your local shops to see if they are doing the cost plus 10%. That is becoming quite common here to compete with the internet price. It brought the 2075 down to $201 so I figure I can make up the rest in not wasting electricity.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I have an Eheim Pro II 2026 and a Rena XP2. They're both great filters, but I do prefer the connections, baskets and over all set up of the Rena.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Chiclet said:


> The 2215 says it is suitable for up to 93 gallons (164 gph), and the 2217 says it is suitable for up to 160 gallons (264 gph).


This is my problem with Eheim. Having never owned one, I can't say much to their quality and durability, but who here does not see a problem with those recommended tank sizes? 164gph may technically be enough for bio filtration for a 90 gallon tank, but I think we can all agree that won't cut it for mechanical filtration. And 264gph for a 160 gallon tank? Now, we all should know better, but unsuspecting aquarists might not know better and wonder why their 90 gallon never has clean water. I see lots of great things posted about Eheims, but I just don't see what makes the Eheim so much better than the competition. Sounds like a pain to disconnect from what GaFishMan1181 described.

To compare that, Rena has the XP1 rated up to 250gph and suitable for a 45 gallon tank. XP1 is cheaper than a 2215 and offers around the same flow rate.

I own two Rena's (xp2 and xp3), one sunsun, and one Jebao 818. I would buy another Rena in a heartbeat. The sunsun I would consider, because of price, it has performed but the baskets are a little cheap. Overall, I'm happy for $50. The jebao, another ebay canister, I would not buy again. I don't like the intake/return and the top is a PITA to get to close, especially under a small stand. I'm gonna take it off the tank I have it on now and put it on a planted tank so I never have to open the dang thing.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Where this discussion almost always winds up going is who to believe. Ratings are much like product reviews. They are skewed by what one wants to believe. Some canisters are not doing what they say and some of the time it is just the way they arrive at the ratings. One can get a tremendous rating by not adding the media. Some folks do it that way. For me it is all just a game and we have to arrive at what we each like. For me, I like long term operation that lots of people have verified. The Ehiem classic has that. If one wants new and untried, there are many newer designs on the market. Some will be great and some not. Time will tell---or maybe not.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Eheim Ecco's have baskets. I have two. Easy to use and clean. Easy to disconnect, self priming. Very well made filters. That's the difference. I had a Rena XP4. Felt like a cheap plastic toy in comparison. Got rid of it years ago. Unless you've held both in your hands, you wouldn't see that. And did you know that Rena gives the gph of 'empty' filters? Regarding the turnover being able to handle mechanical filtration, consider it's not intended to. That turnover will do biofiltration just fine. The water will be clean in regards to toxins. Should they spell this out better? Sure. If you want to knock documentation and manufacturer recommendations, easy to do with just about any of them out there, Eheim, Rena, whoever. Buy a filter for the quality of the hardware instead.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

My Renas are solid, don't feel cheap in the least bit. As I said, I can't say first hand about Eheim since I have not had one; don't plan to with their price point and listed specifications. Length of operation is definitely a factor to consider, the only advice I can offer on that front is my Xp2 has been running ~5 years.

I think all manufacturers rate their flow without media.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

I use Rena xp3s and like them quite a bit, my brother has a 2215 which he wouldn't trade for all the xps in the world. Really it comes down to personal preference but I don't think you can really go wrong with either.

Rena pros:
Easy to service
Nice media trays
Great quick release mechanism
Mates with a smartheater to reduce clutter
Great price point
Nice flow rate and good mech filtration
Easy as pie to add or alter Chem or nech media w/o disturbing bio media

Rena cons:
Noisy for a canister
Some of the parts seem fragile
Comes with inferior biomedia
Uses more power than eheim classics
Bright blue intake plastic pieces
Requires servicing more often than an eheim classic
Longevity concerns

Eheim classic pros:
Built solidly and run forever
Quietest canister I've been around
Doesn't need super frequent maintenance 
Comes with top shelf media 
Very low power draw
Probably the best bio filtration for the buck

Eheim classic cons:
PITA to service
Green tubing everywhere
Not as good at mech filtration IMHO 
PITA to change media if you need supplemental Chem filtration

Like I said, it depends on what you're looking for but I really don't think you can go wrong with either. Good luck!


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

All I've got to say is I like my Eheims, Sure some aspects are a PITA. But then, so is fishkeeping. That is all.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 9, 2004)

I have and used

Magnum 350
Ehiem Pro 3 - 2075
Filstar XP4

Magnum 
- Outstanding work horse. Last a long time, strudy tube, quick connect feature helps. It is a good mechanical filter. Fairly inexpensive.

Filstar XP4
- Multi tray system making it awesome to mix and match. The tube sucks. So soft. Tends to bend easy and cause a water clog. Cheaper than most canister out there and allows multi chamber.

Ehiem Pro 3
- Awesome filter. The best in the class. Outstanding bio filter. Not much of a chem filter. Good Mechnical filter. **** expensive. Super pain to prime and start. Does an outstanding job when it does start

If I were to pick one to recommend, if money is no object, get the Ehiem. If you only have a canster and no other filter, get the filstar. If you already have HOB, get a Magnum.

I have AC110 as well by the way.


----------



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the feedback! I am a little overwhelmed at this point. For some reason the Rena xp3 has gotten my attention. My next question for both Eheim and Rena enthusiasts, what can you say about the noise? Any other selling points? Are there any other issues I should be considering?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I find most any canister is quiet enough to not be much question. I have mine under stands and that will muffle them some. The only noise is from water if I direct the spraybar up and get too much ripple at the surface or if the water gets low. Watch that you don't direct the spray so it will shoot over the top if water gets low. For safety in case of trouble, I set mine in a plastic pan with a ten dollar water alarm. You might want to look just a bit at repair/replacement parts. Check the impellers as they are a weak spot on most any filter.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a xp1 and xp2 enclosed in a cabinet under my aquarium stand and I never notice the noise. Never been an issue. I can say the same about my eheim though.

The rena xp3 would be a great choice and I dont think you would be disapointed. Just make sure it fits where you want it to go.

Are you going to run your new canister with your current filtration or just transfer all the media over to your canister?

Also I think we live in the same city/state.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

never used the eheim buy i have the jbj55 with the uv light and have not had any problems and when i get feeder fish or put in a new fish i turn on the uv light and have never had a problem and with the size tank you have you would still save money with the bigger jbj filter over the smaller eheim just my 2cents


----------



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like no matter what I choose, the canister will not fit inside my storage cabinet (14" H). The bottom half of the stand is more of a picture shelf. The top of the tank is 55" off the ground - it sounds though like the tubing will reach.

Yes, the canister would be used in conjunction with the HOB.

GaFishman1181 - Yes, Savannah GA


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

With 14 inches it kind of rules out the eheim classics...i think the 2213 is 13.98 inches which would make it really hard to run your tubing.

You could still run a rena xp1 with ease under there, although honestly if that were my space limitations I'd really look into a AC110 with the whisper 70. The AC110 will give you a lot more filtration and you can get it on amazon right now for $57 bucks shipped. I couldn't find a non-eBay xp1 for less than 89 bucks. The AC110 has more media volume than a 2215 or an xp2 or xp3 and since space is a limitation i think the AC110 will give you the most bang for your buck.

If you _HAVE_ to a have a canister the xp1, eheim ecco 2232, and fluval 105 would all work in your limited space. You could also go with a H.O.T. magnum which is a canister that hangs from the back of the tank. They are workhorses but lack the flexibility of a true canister.

Hope this helped!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

In the case where there is limited space under the cabinet, I would look at building a stand alone box to cover the canister. Placed close to the side of the cabinet,it can serve as a number of other things so that it is not obvious as a cover. In my case it winds up as a plant stand.


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

I have both but the 2217 holds more media and the flow rate is higher . Plus I like for my turn over rate to be more then what it suppose to be . But I like both of them there good filters


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

My XP3s are extremely quiet. I like the spraybar for lots of water movement. They are very easy to setup and to keep clean. Is there any way you can put the canister on the side of the tank, rather than underneath in the stand? I've had to do that with some of my tanks.

The only other canisters I have are fluvals, which I also like a lot. They are also very quiet, I just wish they had a spraybar included.

I've never considered Eheim because they just seem much more expensive compared to Rena and Fluval, plus they seem a lot more complicated to operate.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

All the cans I have are unnoticeable: Rena, Sunsun, Jebao.


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

Get the Sunsun 304B load it with good media and you will be very happy. Low noise, high media volume, lots of water flow and more cash left over.


----------



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, it is done. I ordered the xp3 off Amazon today. It seemed as if there were the least complaints about them. Looks like I'll be building a cover/plant stand! Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

with my jbj its also very quiet. i can hear my tetra 60 over my filter, hold on is it on........
lol :lol: yea we good

honest thou if you go with any name brand filter youll be happy but for the price the jbj will pay for the media but good luck

ps i have mine in a 125g with 12 fronts 1 cat 1 pleco and 4 mbuna and have not had any problems


----------



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

The xp3 has been up and running a couple of days now. The instructional online video made it super easy to assemble - except I have to admit that I sure couldn't get the tubing 2 inches over the parts like it said. Anyway, my water is so clear! I thought maybe my bulbs were a little dim, but I guess I just had nasty water! I can't hear it running at all - I keep getting up to check. So far I am very pleased. Again, thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad to hear you like your new filter. Dont worry about getting it 2" over. Mine is probably 1" over and has been that way for ~2 years with no problems.

Did you decide to build a cabinet for it? I know you said it wouldn't fit under your stand.

Did yours come with biozorb and did you use it? This makes my water cuper clear but it has to be replaced every 2-3 months.


----------



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

It came with one BioZorb packet and 12 chem-stars. I've read about mixing and matching - how much of whatever should I add?

I didn't build a stand, I just sat it on the floor beside the aquarium. I figured I'd cross that bridge later. I thought about seeing if it would fit inside of one of those little wooden crates from ACMoore - then just stick a plant on it.

I had the HOB running with it for a few days, but it seemed like together the HOB was kicking up a lot of sand. I unplugged it. Should I bother to reposition it or just take it out of the aquarium?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

The bottom tray should have the 20 foam and the 30 foam (20 foam on bottom). Then in the middle tray you could do all biological filtration. I would add all of the chem stars and then add some more media for biological filtration. I like the little ceramic cylinders that come in a bag for the aquaclear filters. You can get these most anywhere. The one for the Aquaclear 30 or 50 are both nice sizes. The top you could use something for finishing the water. The microfiltration pads are what I would use. The biozorb can be put in the top basket under the microfiltration pad. The biozorb is only good for a couple of months. I dont even use these but I know the one time I did it made a huge difference.

About your HOB. You should of ran that longer unless you put the media from your HOB into your canister. I dont know if a few days is enough time for the canister to take over as the main filtration. I like to wait 2-3 weeks.

Have you tested your water to see what the parameters are?
How long ago did you turn off the HOB?
Did you use any of the media from the HOB in the canister?

Not trying to scare you but you have a good number of decent sized cichlids so this is pretty important.


----------



## Hercules Rockefeller (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations the XP3 is a fine canister indeed.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

i have used nothing but Eheim 2217's , by far my favorite filters.. I have 3 of them and have not had one issue.. :thumb:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Cromak said:


> i have used nothing but Eheim 2217's , by far my favorite filters.. I have 3 of them and have not had one issue.. :thumb:


If you have used nothing but eheim 2217's then how do you know they are your favorite? :wink:


----------



## Lodingi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm using a Fluval 305 on my 55 gallon tank. It's very quiet & keeps the tank clean.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I think you'll appreciate your xP.

Durability (compared to Eheim) was a big question when I purchased my first one in 2004. So far, I'm very pleased. I've never had to replace a single part...same impeller (that still looks brand new) etc.... I may replace the head gasket and the 2 o-rings in the near future just as preventative maintenance.

I also much prefer the square format vs the round. Most of my media is DIY these days. I can cut a square pretty easily----my circles are somewhat comedic :lol:


----------



## Chiclet (Jun 22, 2010)

Xp3 update - I'm still very happy with this filter. I added some of the chem stars, bio chem zorb, and a microfilter pad. As suggested I continued to run the old Whisper filter at the same time to give the canister time to build up bacteria etc. The fish seem happy, the water is clear, and filter is quiet. Thanks again for all the feedback!


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you are as happy with your XP as I am mine. It's great to make a purchase and have no regrets!

Jman :thumb:


----------

